# QT PRO, conversion film vers ipod + gros que film normal



## akdmks (11 Décembre 2006)

Bonjour a tous, 

je viens d'achter Quicktime Pro (version 7.1.3) et je découvre plein de fonction.
La 1ere, conversion de vidéo, cool.
Je teste un truc, je convertis un film de 700 MO pour le mettre sur mon iPod (en tps normal j'utilise iSquint mais bon ...).
J'ouvre le film.
Je fais "Exporter"
Je choisis "Sequence vers iPod"
Je ne touche a aucun réglage.
Je lance.
La conversion est longue mais bon, apres 30/40 minutes, j'obtiens un fichier m4v de 1Go ... Pour du gain de place, c'est du gain de place ...
J'ai fais une fausse manip ou est ce que je n'ai pas tout compris ??

Merci d'avance.
Jo


----------



## Alycastre (11 Décembre 2006)

Bizarre .... Chez moi, cela divise le fichier par deux


----------



## akdmks (13 Décembre 2006)

Je l'ai encore test&#233; hier soir.
Toujours pareil, j'ai un fichier de 1,04 Go.
Je ne regle rien de particulier.

Le type de fichier est .m4v

Est ce que tu as le meme type de fichier que moi ??

Est ce que cela d&#233;pend du format de fichier de d&#233;part, mepg, avi ...

C'est vraiment bizarre.


----------

